# Destiny of the Valenar (Calling Tyrlaan!)



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 29, 2005)

The time for your great story has come.  It is the time of coming of age for you and your brothers and sisters in war.  You have been summoned unto the tent of your warchief along with the other young whose time of adulthood has come.  You are about to be sent out into the world to claim your birth-rite before being called back into action for your people.

*Character Submission Guidelines: * Choose a class as detailed below.  1st level characters, using any Eberron book, PHB, or Complete Book.  Stuff from other sources might be okay, just ask first.  No evil characters please.  I know the Valenar can be evil...but not these Valenar.  For stats, use the standard array (15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8) and max starting gold for your class.  I will kick-up the stats in a special method I have, once I have selected a party.  I will select the 4 characters I like best based on back-story, ancestor story, style, and abilities.  

*What I want from you:*  Stat block, description, a brief history (you are young and have yet to do anything really impressive.), and the most famous exploit of your patron ancestor.  If you like writing lots of cool history, the history of your patron ancestor is what I want to see.  Only go into detail about one exploit: their most famous one.  You can mention others if you wish.
*
My take on the Valenar:*  I look at their culture as Vikings with a Bedouin MO and a Samurai philosophy.  Throw in a dash of Gypsy for good measure.  

*What is different about Elves in My Eberron:* when they “sleep,” instead of accessing Dal Quor, they access an ancestral memory containing every event that any elf in history ever experienced or witnessed.  Only the most highly trained and disciplined elves can ever remember more than bits and pieces of these dreams, but just seeing these things night after night is what creates the indelible desire of elves to worship and venerate their ancestors.  Among the Valenar, the Keepers of the Past are those who can most often recall important parts of these racial-memories (this is reflected in the Ancestor domain ability and the Bardic Knowledge ability).  Because their “dreams” are tied to a racial memory, and not Dal Quor, elves cannot harness psionic powers unless they are somehow possessed by a Quori spirit.  Because elves in the past have experienced horrific things on par with nightmares, elves are still prone to dream-based spells.  In the distant past, elves who committed atrocities against their fellow elves, or where accused of doing so, were stricken from the racial memory, to be forever forgotten.  Sometimes the magics that struck these elves from the ancestral records fail.  (See Warlocks, below)  Otherwise, use the Eberron books and Dragonshards for information.

*Allowed Classes *
[SBLOCK]*Barbarian*:  Embrace the spirits of berserker ancestors and relive glories of past battles. In addition to traditional Barbarians, the Bear, Boar, Eagle, Horse, Lion and Wolf totem barbarians from UA will be allowed, to represent different patron ancestors.  The Hunter Barbarian variant from pg. 58 will also be allowed.
*Bard:* Keepers of the Past.  Sing war-songs and battle-dances.  Esteemed among the Valenar.  In addition to standard Bards, divine bards from UA will be allowed.
*Cleric:*	Also Keepers of the Past.  Cleric religion is that of the Keepers of the Past as detailed below.  In addition to the standard cleric, the UA pg. 58 warrior cleric will be allowed.  
*Druid:* Draw on power and worship ancestors with close ties to nature.  In addition to standard druids, the Pg. 58 UA hunter druid will be allowed.  Valenar Druids usually call Valenar Riding Horses as Animal Companions.
*Favored Soul: * Favored by a particular ancestor.  Favored weapon is that of their ancestor.
*Fighter:*  Paragon of martial virtues and training.
*Healer:*  Worshipful of the great combat medics of the Valenar.  Receives a Celestial Valenar Riding Horse in place of Celestial Unicorn.
*Hexblade:*  Brings down the curses of the Valenar ancestors upon enemies.  May choose to have the Animal Companion ability: 1st tier abilities (lvl 5-8), 2nd tier abilities (lvl 9-14), 3rd tier abilities (lvl 15-20) in place of summoning a familiar.  This is generally used to call a Valenar Riding Horse.
*Marshall:*  Skilled leader of warbands.
*Monk: * Molds their bodies into a weapon.  May take whirling steel strike or double steel strike with scimitar/double bladed scimitar.  Monks may emulate the specific fighting styles of their ancestors, choosing any of the variant monk fighting styles from UA.
*Paladin:*  Valenar Riding horse as Mount.  Worships an ancestor who was a paragon of virtue and goodness.  May choose the hunter paladin option from Pg. 58 of UA.  May also choose the Paladin of Freedom option.  May combine Hunter and Freedom options.
*Ranger:  *Venerates ancestors with ties to nature.
*Rogue: *Masters of tactics and seeking lost elven artifacts for the glory of the Valenar.
*Scout: * Crafty warriors who focus on mobility.
*Sorcerer: * Granted powers by a powerful patron ancestor.  I will give you a list of spells lvl 0-9 that you must take at first possible level (and can’t trade out) that are your ancestor’s favored spells.  These are CL +1.  I will base these spells on your description of your ancestor.  May have an Animal Companion in place of a familiar.  1st tier abilities (lvl 2-5), 2nd tier abilities (lvl 6-11), 3rd tier abilities (lvl 12-17), 4th tier abilities (lvl 18-20).
*Spirit Shaman:*  Channel and speak to the spirits of long past ancestors, as well as spirits of nature.  Belong to the Keepers of the Past.
*Swashbuckler:*  Warriors with STYLE.
*Warlock: * Gain power from ancestors who have committed atrocities against the elven people.  These Valenar contact the memories of these ancestors in their reverie and are granted dark powers.  Their patron ancestors are those who are, wrongly or rightfully, stricken from the racial memories.
*Warmage: * Arcanists trained for war.  Taught in regimented schools amongst the Valenar.
*Wizard:*  Trained to support troops.  Magic is highly valued amongst the Valenar. May have Animal Companion in place of a familiar.  1st tier abilities (lvl 2-5), 2nd tier abilities (lvl 6-11), 3rd tier abilities (lvl 12-17), 4th tier abilities (lvl 18-20).[/SBLOCK]


```
Keepers of the Past (N; favored weapon: double scimitar) 
Domains: Ancestor, Destruction, Protection, and War.

Domain: [B]Ancestor[/B]
Domain Ability: Bardic Knowledge as a bard half your cleric level.

1-Magic Weapon
2-Heroism
3-Revitalize Legacy, least
4-Spirit Steed
5-Revitalize Legacy, lesser
6-Geas/Quest
7-Legend Lore
8-Hero's Blade
9-Revitalize Legacy, greater
```

I am always accepting Alts.  If enough good submissions are placed, I may start a second team!


----------



## Primus (Jul 29, 2005)

Hrm, I guess I'd like to give it a go.  I'm a fan of arcanistsbut maybe I'll be a Swashbuckler....


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmm I am very interested... maybe a Warmage as I have never played one, and they interest me a great deal


----------



## Primus (Jul 30, 2005)

Alright, I'm making a Warlock.  Never done one of those before.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jul 30, 2005)

*Byndaral Eidas*
[sblock]Male Elf Hunter-Paladin of Freedom 1
medium humanoid(elf)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Patron Ancestor: Kalai the Unshorn
Region: Valenar
Height: 4’11” 
Weight: 109 lbs.
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Brown
Age: 135

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 11 (+0)
Int: 13 (-1)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 17 (+2)

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, -2 Con, Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save vs. enchantments, low-light vision, elven weapon proficiencies, +2 racial Listen, Search, Spot. Favored Enemy (Undead) +2, Aura of Good, detect evil, smite evil 1/day.

Hit Dice: 1d10
HP: 10
AP: 5
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 armor)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 20ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +3 (2d4+3/18-20, falchion) 
Melee Atk: +3 (2d4+4/18-20, falchion while mounted) 
Ranged Atk: +2 (1d8/x3/110 ft., composite longbow) 

Skills: ACP -4

Handle Animal  +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Listen +3 [0 ranks, +2 racial, +1 Wis]
Ride +5 [4 ranks, +1 dex]
Spot +3 [0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial]
Search +3 [0 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
Sense Motive +5 [4 ranks, +1 Wis]

Feats:
Bladebearer of the Valenar

Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin 

*Equipment:*
Falchion
Composite Longbow
Scale Mail
Backpack
Waterskin
Rations x 2
Arrows (20)
Torch x 2
Flint and Steel
Belt pouch
6 gp
9 sp
8 cp[/sblock]
*History:*  Byndaral Eidas has always chafed under authority, a trait that he comes by honestly.  He has always been taught that to accept anything other than your own way of doing things is a weakness and that it is worth a fight to come by things your own way.  His own way has led to the discovery that kindness is preferable to cruelty, and compassion preferable to dispassion.  As a young elf he was picked on for being slower to learn the lessons of the Keepers of the Past and he found himself the victim of bullying.  He harnessed his body, and excelled in the arts of combat, not only to protect himself, but to protect those like him.  He became well liked amongst his teachers and his peers, both for his personal dedication to doing things his way, and to his self-taught love of protecting those who suffer at the hands of those stronger than them.

*Kalai the Unshorn * was enslaved by the giants of Xendrick long, long ago.  The giants that enslaved Kalai were powerful necromancers who harnessed negative energy to enslave their elven servants- even beyond death.  Kalai was an unruly, but highly valued servant who was being led out into the wilderness where his master was to conduct a ritual at a sacred site, harnessing Kalai’s will, when his giant master was attacked by a powerful fiend.  His master was near death, and despite the fact it meant certain enslavement, Kalai chose the evil of this world rather than that of another and slew the fiend and saved his master.  His master was grateful, and released Kalai into the wilderness.  Kalai was not content to rest there with only his own freedom.  Over his lifetime he released a number of slaves from the Death Giants, and became the leader of one of the major elven factions involved in the great rebellion against the giant opressors.  Kalai had his name from him long hair which he never, in his lifetime cut.  He claimed his hair would not be shorn until the day came when all elves where free from bondage.


----------



## Primus (Jul 30, 2005)

*Well'Xix*

[sblock]*Male Elf Warlock 1*
_Medium Humanoid (Elf) _
_Alignment:_ Chaotic Good
_Patron Ancestor: _ Unnamed.  [Jull the Great Traitor]
_Region: _ Valenar
_Height: _ 5’3” 
_Weight: _ 98 lbs.
_Hair: _ Black
_Eyes: _ Brown
_Age:_ 147

Abilities
Str:  9 (-1)
Dex:  16 (+3)
Con:  11 (+0)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 17 (+3)

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, -2 Con, Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save vs. enchantments, low-light vision, elven weapon proficiencies, +2 racial Listen, Search, Spot.  Eldritch Blast (1d6), _Baleful Utterance_.

_Hit Dice_: 1d6
_HP_: 6
_AP_: 5
_AC_: 17 (+3 Dex, +4 armor)
_Init_: +3 (+3 Dex)
_Speed_: 30ft 

Saves:
_Fortitude_ +0 [+0 base, +0 Con]
_Reflex_ +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
_Will_ +5 [+2 base, +3 Wis]

_BAB_: +0
_Melee Atk_: 
_Ranged Atk: _ Eldritch Blast +4 [BAB +0, Dex +3, Weapon Focus +1]

_Skills:_ ACP -2
Concentration +4 [4 ranks, +0 Con]
Listen +5 [0 ranks, +2 racial, +3 Wis]
Know (Arcana) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Search +3 [0 ranks, +1 Int, +2 Racial]
Spot +5 [0 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 racial]
UMD +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]

_Feats:_
Weapon Focus (Eldritch Blast)

Languages: Common, Elven 

_Equipment:_
Chain Shirt (100gp)
[/sblock]

*Description*:  A slim, short elf, Well'Xix is wracked by an unending feeling of guilt.  He always seems to be trying to prove himself, wielding his unusual arcana abilities to support his warband in combat.  He knows that he is not trusted by his brethren and this pushes him to strive even harder to prove his trustworthiness and ability.

*Background*:  There was more than a little confusion at Well's birth.  One of the Keepers stated that his patron ancestor was a great arcanist, while another mentioned an ancient warrior.  Eventually it was decided that his ancestor must have been Gala', the Horse Lord, but this was decided with some rumbling.  From then on, the young man was watched with a wary eye, even more so when he began manifesting strange and potent abilities quite unattainable to normal elven arcanists.

*Jull the Great Traitor*:  In the beginning, before there was an Aerenal, before there were Valenar, before the Undying Court, the elves dwelt upon lost Xen’Drik.  They arose at the feet of giants and learned magic dropped from the mouths of dragons as contemptuously as crumbs.  Then the Qori came and the giants unleashed their final solution, decimating their own land even as they banished the Quori back to their homes.  Stories say that the elves took this opportunity to rise up and turn the tables on their masters, seeking to claim the glory of the giants for their own.  The way the elves tell it, they were on the verge of victory when suddenly the great wyrms descended upon them, razing giant and elf alike and forcing their flight from their ancestral home.  Many say that it was an elf who had called down the dragons, fueled by promises of riches and power in the new dragon-led regime.

But even for the long-lived elves the past was long ago, and stories are mistold every day.  Even the race memories of the elves are not always infallible….

“Jull!  Where are you going!?!?!” screamed Rior as an explosion rocked the forest mere yards away.

“Can’t you feel it?!” Jull screamed, but of course he knew that the warrior couldn’t.  Rior’s arcane skills had always been weak; he was a warrior not a mage.  He could hardly start a fire let alone feel the magic in the wind.  But Jull couldn’t just feel it, he could _taste_ it.  As battle raged, Jull had felt that familiar tingle.  He’d broken ranks, he’d fled the scene of battle, he would be reprimanded.  They were fighting for their race, his commanders would say, but Jull knew that something more important lay ahead.

The other warrior called something out again but by now the sorcererous Jull was well out of hearing range.  As he approached the monolith built on a scale that dwarfed even the giants who it was built for, the feeling only get stronger, something foul was in the air.  He pulled his spells of protection close, this was one of the most well-protected strongholds of the giants, their mages would rip him to shreds with nary a thought if he was noticed, but he had to find out.

He breached the perimeter, finding the cracks and passages that were completely unreachable by giants but years of training had shown him how to locate.  As he entered the temple he could feel the sheer energy in the walls, the entire ziggurat-like structure was funneling an inordinate amount of power, enough power to rip the sky asunder and bring the moons crashing down.  He began to hear voices leak through the stonework carried by the strange acoustics of the building or perhaps by the magic.  As he finally breached the final chamber he saw the true extent of the giants’ plan and his heart quailed.

The elf turned to flee, to warn his people, but he had been found.  The ways were blocked, his protection spells fading away quickly under the assault of giant magic that seemed to come from everywhere.  He fled through the passages weighing his options, knowing that he had to warn someone, anyone.  They had to be stopped.  In their desperation they had chosen a course of action that could never be undone!

As the elf nearly gave in to the eldritch forces searching for him, grabbing at him, he saw ahead of him his one chance.  As the elf placed his hands upon an oversized orb of crystal he felt a bizarre pulling in his soul.  For an instant, he caught a glimpse of the future, caught a glimpse of the centuries of warfare, of the creation of elf-kinds’ most dangerous and overwhelming foes.  He saw it all, the thousands and thousands of fallen elves, the children left orphaned, the fall of an entire bloodline of powerful elven magic.  His heart quailed, tears welled in his eyes, and then he focused his mind.

“Attention, Dragons of Argonessen!  The giants have gone beyond the bounds of reason and threaten the world in their madness!  Even now they plan to launch the blow which will send our world teetering into the darkness!  You must come and put a stop to this!  If you do not, then all is lost!”

As he closed his mind and ended the transmission the elf fell to his knees, sobbing.  “May I be forgiven.”


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 30, 2005)

*Eliseri "Silverleaf" Aligilla*

[sblock]
*Eliseri "Silverleaf"Aliqilla*
*Female Valenar Elf, 1st Level Ranger*
*Medium Humanoid (Elf)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2 (10 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+3 Dex, +2 armor, +1 shield), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+3
*Attack:* +4 Composite Longbow (1d8/x3), +5 ranged with MW Arrow
*Full Attack:* +4 Composite Longbow (1d8/x3), +5 ranged with MW Arrow
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Favored Enemy (Giant)
*Special Qualities:* Wild Empathy +2, Immune to magic sleep effects, +2 saving throw bonus vs. Enchantment spells and effects, low-light vision, Secret Doors
* Languages Spoken:* Common, Elven
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:* Climb +4(2), Hide +7(4), Listen +8(4)*, Move Silently +7(4), Ride +5(2), Search +2(0)*, Spot +8(4)*, Survival +6(4) 
*+2 racial bonus (already factored in)
*Feats:* Point-blank Shot, Track
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good

*Equipment: *Composite Longbow, Quiver (20 Regular Arrows, 10 MW), Longsword, Dagger, Leather Armor, Buckler, Backpack containing Full Waterskin, Flint/Steel, Whetstone, 100' ft Silk Rope, Grappling Hook, and an Empty Sack. Belt pouch containing signal whistle and 8cp. _Spent 239gp 8sp and 2cp on Equipment._ Weight Carried 54.5/66lbs (Light Load) 
[/sblock]

*Description:* A strong and graceful elf, Eliseri is radiates outer beauty. Her personality is very overbearing and she has a hard time dealing with people. She sees herself as a loner when it comes to survival, not wanting to rely on anyone. But, she feels that it is her duty to protect her race and make sure they survive like her patron ancestor once did. She prefers to scout ahead and make sure all is fine for those who follow.

*Background:* When Eliseri was born the keepers said that her patron ancestor was a great savior and a true warrior against the giant races of Xen'drik. From that day forth, Eli trained to imitate the courage, beauty and devotion that her ancestor, Silverleaf exemplifies.

*Silverleaf the True:* As the dragons came down on Xen'drik from overhead, Silverleaf hid low in the brush scanning the land ahead. All was quiet except for the loud flap of wings overhead. Though it was quiet, she knew that many of those of her race weren't far behind in the jungles. Staying low to the ground and moving graceful through the brush Silverleaf advanced closer to the shoreline. Coming up to the sands of the beach, Silverleaf spotted a group of giants looking at two boats anchored offshore and everything became more perilous. How are our people suppose to flee from this ill-fated island when those who enslave are everywhere?, Silverleaf asked herself as she sat there watching them from the tree line. She knew what she had to do. Taking arrows from her quiver she quietly and tactically lay them on the ground in front of her. Notching the first arrow she slowly breathed out as she let lose the first arrow she knew was to be her last quiver.

She let loose almost her entire quiver on the two giants before they could react. Each arrow flying true, struck a mighty blow to the giants. One was dead and the other wounded badly. As she let loose he last arrow, the giant called down fire from the heavens onto Silverleaf. The last arrow couldn't have flown truer. Striking a killing blow to the remaining giant, he collapsed to ground in a cloud of sand. Lying on her back, looking to the skies through the canopy, it was all Silverleaf could do to reach down and pull up the signal whistle she had around her neck to her mouth. Giving the whistle three loud blows, the signal that her people could advance, darkness finally closed out the light of the sun.

As the legends say, Silverleaf confronted the giants knowing it was all she could do to save her people. As arrows fell from the sky, the clouds parted and the sun shined down on Silverleaf, the giants fell and her people were able to leave the island that was doomed.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 30, 2005)

Doh!  I meant max starting gold.  These are looking good so far!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 30, 2005)

Ah, this sounds very interesting indeed.  I'll put together a character at some point this evening.  Currently, I'm tossing around ideas for a Favoured Soul, Spirit Shaman or Paladin.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 30, 2005)

I have decided I am going to go ahead and boost stats now.  The way I am going to do it is:  I am going to roll a column for each of you, and keept them IN ORDER.  I will keep whichever is higher, your assigned stat or the rolled stat, for each Ability Score.  You may swap two ability scores (before racial mods) ONCE for your final stats.

Ex.  Byndaral Eidas:  Str 14, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 15.
      I rolled:  Str 12, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 17.
      Your stats before swich: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 17.

      So you look at what I've given you, and decide that 17 strength would be really nice.
      Your final stats would be:  Str 17, Dex 15 (13+2), Con 11 (13-2), Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 14.

I find this creates more dynamic characters, while eliminating ridiculously low stats.

Once you get your new stats, they are tied to this character.  If you change your mind and want to submit a different character, then I will roll you new stats.  Once you get the stats, you are free to change any major details of your backstory that might have been changed by having (ie Byndaral's low Int) a low ability score higher than it was before.

Byndaral Eidas:[SBLOCK]
Str 14
Dex 13
Con 13
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 17[/SBLOCK]

Well'Xix:[SBLOCK] I think you have 4 too many skill points. 2+Int(1)
Str 9
Dex 14
Con 13
Int 13
Wis 17
Cha 16[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primus (Jul 30, 2005)

...  Dangit.  WIS 17?  Well now this is a suboptimal Warlock build.  

: Primus kicks his high Wis until its High Cha and then dashes away:

Right, so what's Warlock starting gp anyways?  I mean all I need is adventuring equipment and armor, but I do need to know.

Oh, wow, I just reread one of yer posts, right, swapping Wis and Cha, makes it easier to advance later on.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 30, 2005)

I figured you'd do that.  Now you have a Warlock wiser than he'd normally be: call it an interesting character trait.  

I can't find Warlock starting gold right now, so I am going to say that it is the same as a bard.  Seems about right to me.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 30, 2005)

Edited my earlier post because i added my character (went ranger instead of fighter).


----------



## Jarval (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's my character, Tiern Omar.  I wasn't sure how much gold Spirit Shamans start with, so I've just listed some basic equipment.  If I've overspent, I'll revise my equipment suitably.

[sblock]*Tiern Omar*
*Elf Spirit Shaman 1, NG*

STR 13 (+1)
DEX 15 (+2)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 13 (+1)
WIS 15 (+2)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +1 [+0 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 8 [8 (levels) + 0 (CON)]
Armor Class: 15 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 2 (armour) + 2 (shield)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Shortbow (+2 to hit (+3 within 30'), 1d6 dmg, Crit 20/x3, 60' range)
Longsword (+1 to hit, 1d8+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Dagger (+1 to hit (melee), +2 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, 10' range)

*Armor:*
Leather armour (+2 AC, +8 Max Dex, ASFC 10%)
Light wooden shield (+1 AC, -1 armour check penalty, ASFC 5%)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +2 [+2 base, +0 CON]
Ref: +2 [+0 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +4 [+2 base, +2 WIS]


*Feats:*
Alertness (Spirit Guide bonus)
Point Blank Shot (1st level feat)


*Skills:*
Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)
Heal +4 (2 ranks, +2 WIS)
Knowledge (history) +5 (4 ranks, +1 INT)
Listen +8 (2 ranks, +2 WIS, +2 racial, +2 Alertness)
Ride +4 (2 ranks, +2 DEX)
Spot +8 (2 ranks, +2 WIS, +2 racial, +2 Alertness)
Survival +6 (4 ranks, +2 WIS)


*Languages:*
Common, Elven, Giant.


*Special Abilities:*
Immune to sleep based magical effects.
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. Enchantment.
Low-light vision.
Proficient with the longsword, rapier, longbow and shortbow (including composites).
+2 racial bonus to Listen, Search and Spot checks.
Favored Class: Wizard.
Spirit Guide.
Wild Empathy +3.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 3/3
DCs: 12/13
Spells retrieved per day: 3/1
Level 0: Cure Minor Wounds, Guidance, Light.
Level 1: Cure Light Wounds.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Bedroll
- Grappling hook
- 50' silk rope
- 2 torches
- 3 days trail rations
- Waterskin
- 4 gp, 5 sp, 7 cp
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- Leather armour
- Light wooden shield
- Shortbow
- 20 arrows
- Longsword
- Dagger

Total Weight Carried: 50 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level:  1,000[/sblock]

*Height:* 5' 5", *Weight:* 95 lbs, *Age:* 121, *Eyes:* Green, *Hair:* Light brown, cut short.


*Description:* Tiern is a tall, thin man with cropped brown hair and vibrant green eyes.  He often has a distracted air about him, as if listening to voices that only he can hear.  While quiet for the most part, when he does speak, he does so with a tone of persuasive confidence.


*Background:* Almost as soon as he could talk, Tiern spoke of his "third grandmother", Liveshe, to his parents.  The Keepers of the Past quickly realised that this was no childish imagining, but an ancestor speaking to the boy.  While such occurrences were not uncommon, for an ancestor to have taken an interest in one so young was extraordinary.

As Tiern grew, so did the bond with the ancestor.  She told the her descendant of the far land of Xen'Drik, of the giants that had enslaved his people, and of the battles that the elves had fought to be free.  She also taught him of the arts of healing that she had mastered in her own life.  Tiern proved a rapt and attentive audience for this knowledge, becoming a healer of some ability, and learning how to use the power of Liveshe to work magic.

Now Tiern rides with his warband.  While a poor fighter in hand-to-hand combat, he has some skill with the bow, but it is not his martial abilities that are needed.  Many of his companions have had wounds tended to by the youth, and he is well liked by the warriors of the warband.


*Liveshe, Merciful Touch:*  Once a slave, but freed in her 137th year, Liveshe spent most of her youth walking between the hidden tribes of free elves who had escaped from the giants, who's focus was fixed on fighting the quori.  A healer of great talent, she became known as "Merciful Touch".

Then the giants called upon draconic magic, and broke Dal Quor from Eberron forever.  The resulting cataclysm was a clarion call for captive and free elf alike.  The rebellion started in earnest, and Liveshe put herself amid it.

Her name is not found among those of the great heroes of the war with the giants, for she was no warrior.  But she was no stranger to the battlefield.  Many of the great heroes of the elven rebellion owned their lives to Liveshe's magic, grievous wounds healed, or warding spells bestowed.  At the height of her powers, she even called the greatest fallen warriors back from beyond the veil of death to once again serve the elven people.

By this breaking of the veil of death, Liveshe found herself with a new gift.  The ancestors spoke to her, opening her eyes and mind to the spirits that flowed in the world around her.  Liveshe still moved among the tribes as a healer, but now also as a teacher.  The knowledge and wisdom of the ancestors strengthened the resolve of the tribes, and the giants fell back in alarm at the new vigour of the elves.

No tales speak of how Liveshe passed from the mortal life.  Tiern has asked the question a few times, but gets only a mixed sense of great sadness and pride from his ancestor.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 31, 2005)

Tiern Omar
[SBLOCK]Stats before racial mods.  You get one swap.  
Starting gear should be same as gear for a druid.
Str 13
Dex 13
Con 12
Int 13
Wis 15
Cha 14[/SBLOCK]

Eliseri Aligilla
[SBLOCK]Stats before racial mods.  You can swap one pair.
Str 15
Dex 15
Con 16
Int 11
Wis 13
Cha 14[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 31, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Eliseri Aligilla
> [SBLOCK]Stats before racial mods.  You can swap one pair.
> Str 15
> Dex 15
> ...




So I take these, and just switch two of them around. So I would have something like this before racial mods?

Str 15
Dex 15
Con 16
Int 11
Wis 14
Cha 13


...I'll change it as if the answer to my question was yes and then edit it from there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jul 31, 2005)

That would be an appropriate stat set, yes.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 31, 2005)

This definitely sounds interesting. Putting together a cleric...


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 31, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Nialan Valera
[B]Class/Level:[/B] Cleric** of the Keepers of the Past 1
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Region:[/B] Valenar
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Keepers of the Past
**Variant cleric from UA - gets smite evil and aura of courage and loses 
    turn undead

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2    [B]Level:[/B] 1         [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2    [B]BAB:[/B] +0          [B]HP:[/B] 8
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0    [B]Grapple:[/B] +2      [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2    [B]Speed:[/B] 20'       [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2    [B]Init:[/B] +2         [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0    [B]ACP:[/B] -4          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

[b]Action Points/Die:[/b] 5/1d6

      [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 10    +4    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 2     +0    +0      +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                  0     +2    +0      +2
[B]Will:[/B]                 2     +2    +0      +4

[B]Weapon                Attack           Damage           Critical      Range[/B]
Scimitar              +3               1d6+2            18-20/x2
Kukri                 +3               1d4+1            18-20/x2
Scimitar and Kukri    +1/+1            

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
-Smite Evil
-Aura of Courage (do I get this now or at 3rd level?)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Domain:    Martial Weapon Proficiency (Valenar blades)
Domain:    Weapon Focus (Valenar blades)
Level 1:   Two-Weapon Fighting

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc    Total[/B]
Concentration                 4    +0    +0      +4
Diplomacy                     2    +0    +0      +2
Heal                          2    +2    +0      +4
Knowledge (history)           4    +2    +0      +6
Knowledge (religion)          4    +2    +0      +6

[B]Equipment:                           Cost   Weight[/B]
Scimitar                             15gp      4lb
Kukri                                 8gp      2lb
Scale mail                           50gp     30lb
Wooden holy symbol                    1gp    
Spell component pouch                 5gp      2lb
Cleric's vestments                    5gp      6lb
Backpack                              2gp      2lb
Vial of ink                           8gp
Inkpen                                1sp
Parchment x5                          1gp
Pouch, belt x2                        2gp      1lb
Waterskin                             1gp      4lb
Sunrod x5                            10gp      5lb
Bedroll                               1sp      5lb
Scroll case x5                        5gp    2.5lb
Empty flask x2                        6cp      3lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]66.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 11gp 7sp 4cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58lb 116lb  175lb  350lb  875lb

[B]Age:[/B] 146
[B]Height:[/B] 5'
[B]Weight:[/B] 92lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark-skinned
```

*Background/Personality:* Who am I, you ask? To know me you must know the tale of Xaelian Valera, First Keeper, for she is my ancestor. My calling is her dying words. I pledge my life to the endless task of keeping the past among the present. Xaelian was a great warrior and I could never be her equal on the battlefield. But I can maintain her dying wish and show her and my people honor in times of war. For as long as I have lived, I have always desired to honor my ancestor, and it has not always been easy. Despite our longevity, time is always a stealthy adversary, stealing away precious pieces of our memory. My battle is unending and uncompromising. To wage war upon a physical opponent often feels like a relief from my more elusive combats. But now I find you growing weary of my troubles. Fear not, I shall halt my words and grant you respite from my tireless quest. 

Remember this. Remember the past. Keep these memories to keep yourself.

*Ancestor Tale:* So you have come to me because you are ignorant of the name Xaelian Valera, the First Keeper? Well then sit a while and I will save you from your blasphemy…

Xaelian, like all those we have learned to honor and remember, lived under the oppressive yoke of the tyrannical giants of Xen’Drik. Like all the heroes we know of, Xaelian’s exploits and deeds were many and great, but what marks her as a star bright enough to shine through time itself is her selfless acts that led our ancestors to freedom and her dying words. As you well know, the Great Cataclysm, despite the devastation it laid upon us, granted us the opportunity we had been seeking for millennia. And seize that opportunity we did, but the prideful giants would have none of it. Intent to lay waste to their continent once more solely to spare themselves a loss at the hands of our forbearers, the giants began to summon the terrible magic of the dragons they had used to end the War of Dreams. This time, the dragons would have none of the giant’s nonsense and instead mounted a frontal assault on the diseased empire of the giants. The dragons held no sympathy for our fate and countless of our brethren perished in their vicious onslaught. Some chose to stay and fight. Others looked to the seas to escape a certain death. Xaelian led the exodus from the blasted lands of Xen’Drik and became a savior of our people. 

But the story does not end there. Xaelian may have seen the wisdom in escape, but having an idea and having that idea realized can be concepts that are worlds apart. Xaelian met with many of her kin to devise a plan to evacuate as many elves from the crumbling Xen’Drik as quickly, and with as few casualties, as possible. She knew that the prideful giants would not let them sneak by under their noses. Xaelian knew the giants would sooner perish at the hands of the dragons then see their elven subjugates escape their grasp. After much debate, a plan was formulated. Xaelian was to take her own path off the continent, making sure she would be seen by the giants during her escape. The other elves would leave under the cover of magical concealment. Xaelian knew the overconfident giants would fall for the plan. What she had not expected was the ferocity they would afford to muster against her upon her inevitable discovery. 

Xaelian and her sparse crew should have made it safely off Xen’Drik after delaying the giants just long enough for the others to escape. The giants had other plans. Upon witnessing her flight, countless of the colossal tyrants descended upon Xaelian and her crew. Most died almost instantly, leaving Xaelian alone and vastly outnumbered. She fought valiantly, wielding her double scimitar with such speed that it is said that the driving rain never even touched it on that day. The fallen giants numbered in the dozens, but alas it was not enough. Xaelian was struck a mortal blow and her double scimitar was scattered into the vast ocean, lost forever. As she lay dying, a handful of words crossed her lips. These words were somehow picked up by the great winds and were carried to the ears of all those who had escaped. The words were, _“Remember me. Remember the past. Keep these memories to keep yourselves.”_ And with this dying breath, Xaelian left the mortal world.

Xaelian’s dying words were not to be forgotten. Soon after, the Keepers of the Past were born. From her dying words, we found life. And to this day, she is known as the First Keeper. Remember this. 

Remember the past. Keep these memories to keep yourself.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes on meeting Bladebearer of the Valenar prereqs.

I would like for you to go ahead and post a character with those stats before I give you your revised stats:  I am kind of going for having the odd "sub-optimal" ability score show up after the fact.  I find it adds to the FUN!


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 1, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Yes on meeting Bladebearer of the Valenar prereqs.



Cool. Not sure if I'll take it, but good to know 



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I would like for you to go ahead and post a character with those stats before I give you your revised stats:  I am kind of going for having the odd "sub-optimal" ability score show up after the fact.  I find it adds to the FUN!



Okay, will do.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 3, 2005)

um...er...the double scimitar costs 125gp. That would be all my starting money. But it's the favored weapon of the Keepers of the Past...

Willing to give me any leeway?


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 3, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> ...and max starting gold for your class.




If that answers your questions tyrlaan


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 3, 2005)

I have pre-planning this week, so give me time to consider your problem, and get back to you.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 4, 2005)

Answer:  A new rule that applies to EVERYONE!

Weapon proficiencies as class features will work as normal.  Martial Weapon Proficiency FEATS work differently in this game.  If you take _Martial Weapon Proficiency_ you get a weapon group as detailed in UA.  Ex.  You no longer get _Martial Weapon Prof: Longsword_ as a single feat, you now get _Martial Weapon Prof: Long Blades_.  _Weapon Focus, Specialization_, and _Improved Crit_ (and other weapon-specific feats) work for all weapons in a group with which you are proficient.  _Exotic Weapon Proficiency_ feats still only grant a single exotic weapon.

New _Weapon Group Proficiency:  Valenar Blades_: Double Scimitar, Scimitar, Kukri, and Falchion.  Special: Only available to Elves of the Valenar region.

War domain for Keepers of the Past:  Grants _Martial Weapon Group Proficiency (Valenar Blades)_ and _Weapon Focus (Valenar Blades)_.

This means:  If you can't start with a double scimitar due to a lack of funds, start with two scimitars, a scimitar and shield, a falchion, a scimitar and a kukri, or whatever, and get the double scimitar later.

Also, taking Martial Weapon Group as a feat isn't distinctly inferior to an exotic weapon feat.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 5, 2005)

Stats for Nialan Valera [SBLOCK]Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 15 (before racial modifiers)[/SBLOCK]


Midnight tomorrow is the deadline.  I would love a couple more submissions, though these are great!  Who knows, maybe I'll run two units!


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL - I just posted my "completed" character. Now off to adjust stats...


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 5, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Stats for Nialan Valera [SBLOCK]Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 15 (before racial modifiers)[/SBLOCK]
> 
> 
> Midnight tomorrow is the deadline.  I would love a couple more submissions, though these are great!  Who knows, maybe I'll run two units!



Okay, those are scary. Only ONE stat is different!


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 5, 2005)

Okay, I swapped Int and Cha. Character updated above.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you okay with the way I "fixed" your problem?

You will get a double scimitar, until then you are good with other weapons too.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 6, 2005)

Absolutely. works for me


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

Any chance of using the new Explorer's Handbook?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 6, 2005)

Sure!  I'll pick it up, at the latest tuesday.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

Excellent! More excuses for me to pick that up right after work today.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 7, 2005)

EXTENDED TIME!

I am extending the recruitment phase until wednesday, giving people time to look at and apadt things from the new Eberron book that just came out.  Also, my students show up tomorrow, and I have some work I need to get to for them first!


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome, I will see if there is anything i want to adapt for Eliseri.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 8, 2005)

*Kindric Tanllwyr*

Stat block is complete.  ShaggySpellsword, I switched Str and Wis.

[sblock]
Medium Humanoid (elf)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Patron Ancestor: Rejar Grimbane
Region: Valenar
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 120 lb
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Green
Age: 129

Str: 13
Dex: 15 (17)
Con: 14 (12)
Int: 15
Wis: 10
Cha: 14

Class & Racial Abilities: +2 Dex, -2 Con, Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save vs. enchantments, low-light vision, elven weapon proficiencies, +2 racial Listen, Search, Spot. Trapfinding, Sneak Attack +1d6.

Hit Dice: 1d6
Hit Points: 7
AP 5
AC: 16 (+3 Dex, +3 armor)
Init +3
Speed 30 ft (20 while wearing backpack)

Saves:
Fortitude +1
Reflex +5
Will +0

BAB +0
Melee Attack: +1 (1d8+1/x3, spear)
Melee Attack: +1 (1d4+1/19-20, dagger)
Ranged Attack: +3 (1d6+1/30 ft, javelin)

Skills: ACP -1

Bluff +5 (3 ranks +2 Cha)
Disable Device +7 (3 ranks +2 Int +2 tools)
Escape Artist +5 (3 ranks +3 Dex -1 ACP)
Hide +5 (3 ranks +3 Dex -1 ACP)
Knowledge (local) +4 (2 ranks +2 Int)
Listen +5 (3 ranks +2 racial)
Move Silently +5 (3 ranks +3 Dex -1 ACP)
Open Lock +8 (3 ranks +3 Dex +2 tools)
Ride +5 (2 cc ranks +3 Dex)
Search +7 (3 ranks +2 Int +2 racial)
Sleight of Hand +5 (3 ranks +3 Dex -1 ACP)
Spot +5 (3 ranks +2 racial)
Tumble +6 (4 ranks +3 Dex -1 ACP)

Feats:
Point-Blank Shot

Languages: Common, Elven, Halfling, Goblin

Equipment:
Spear
Dagger
5 javelins
Studded Leather
MW Thieves' Tools
Backpack
3 caltrops
3 Sunrods
Waterskin
3 days rations
52 gp
5 sp
Total Weight 58 lb (Medium encumbrance)

[/sblock]

*Description:* Kindric is agile in mind, body, and ethics.  He finds it irresistably funny to anger people who probably won't do anything about it - but just in case, he's awfully good at eluding enemies.  His companions and his family are spared from this quirk of his personality, but he loves nothing so much as a debate in which he can take an excessively contrary position and use it to provoke others.  The valor of the warband is wonderful and good, but really, isn't apoplexy much funnier to watch?  Kindric does sometimes take risks for their own sake, and that will probably get him killed someday, but the ancestors ought to get a good laugh out of that, too.

*History:* Kindric has traveled a bit - enough to hide from Brelish patrols and steal mead from Brelish drinking companions.  He has spent most of his time as a scout for his warband, though, and has proven his willingness to gamble everything in battle for the sake of his fellows.  The wisest of the elders have said that he is a man who is not at peace with himself - or, more specifically, his patron ancestor.

*Patron Ancestor:* Rejar Grimbane was a killer.  His black arrows slew many giants, when the time came; his black blade often danced.  He pursued enemies beyond safety and reason, sometimes endangering others with his refusal to give up the fight.

He had not always been that way, of course; no one is born to such a path.  He was once gentle and kind, just another archer of the warband.  His wife, the great seer Eliska, was captured by the giants, and her gifts were turned against the elves.  It was in trying to rescue her that he first became feared.  The giants knew that a great warrior pursued their captive, wherever they moved her; eventually they sent her to one of their own greatest seers, Njalgrima.  A terrible rite of blood sacrifice stole Eliska's Sight, even as Rejar scaled the walls of the fortress.  Once she was blinded, the giants had no further use for her, and fed her to their beasts as Rejar came in at the door.  Only Rejar left the room alive.  

Eliska did not return to life when called by the priests, and Rejar became a harbinger of death among all the enemies of the warband.  Others followed in his footsteps, not that he often noticed.  His children were cared for in other tents, the foster parents believing that they were doing what was best for the warband.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 8, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> EXTENDED TIME!




Well, since you extended time and asked for more characters (although I note you already have 6) and (most important) since your game sounds hella cool, I'll just have to submit a character. I'm working on ideas for a sorcerer. Expect to see him this afternoon sometime...

Ozmar the Creative


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 8, 2005)

*Taerlon "Swiftblade" d'Phiarlan*

Here you go... I know I said "Sorcerer", but as I wrote the background, I realized he needs to be a Fighter at first level. He can take a level in Sorcerer second...

[SBLOCK]Taerlon "Swiftblade" d'Phiarlan
Male Elf Fighter 1
Medium Humanoid (Elf) 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Patron Ancestor: Aervisal the Enchantress. [Jaerles the Fearless]
Region: Valenar
Height: 5’5" 
Weight: 110 lbs.
Hair: White
Eyes: Brown
Age: 85

Abilities
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 15 (+2)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 8 (-1)
Cha: 15 (+2)

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, -2 Con, Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save vs. enchantments, low-light vision, elven weapon proficiencies, +2 racial Listen, Search, Spot. 

Hit Dice: 1d10
HP: 10
AP: 5
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will -1 [+0 base, -1 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +4 scimitar (1d6+2) (18-20/x2)
Ranged Atk: +3 long bow (1d6) (x3)

Skills: ACP -2
Ride: 6 (4)
Craft (Weaponsmithing): 2
Handle Animal: 4

Feats:
Lesser Dragonmark (Mark of Shadow): mirror image 1/day
Weapon Focus (Valenar Blades)*

*DM: Is this permissible? He's not proficient in all the weapons in the group? What if it only applies to weapons in which he is proficient? (If not allowed, I may take Mounted Combat or Exotic Wpn Prof instead...)

Languages: Common, Elven 

Equipment:*
Scimitar (15gp)
Chain Shirt (100gp)
Shortbow (30gp)
20 arrows (1gp)
* IDTBIFOM, so I am not sure how much gold we have. I can update this later...[/SBLOCK]

*Taerlon "Swiftblade" d'Phiarlan*

*Description:* Taerlon is a very young elf. He is bold and impetuous and always seems to have something to prove. He conceals his dragonmark and has disassociated himself from his House. He even dislikes using his dragonmark's power, seeing it as a weakness. He wants to prove to himself that he is a strong warrior, and doesn't want anything to do with his more peaceful ancestors or the subtle ways of his family. He is small with white hair, but possesses the wiry strength of one determined to ensure that his enemies remember him.

*History:* Taerlon was born in Aerenal in House Phiarlan. He was trained very early to serve his house as one of the chosen due to his dragonmark. He was also introduced to his most famous ancestor, who serves as one of the guides of the elves on the Undying Court. But he was never pleased with the role that fate seemed to have selected for him, and longed for the glory and valor that he found in tales of ancient times. As soon as he was able, he escaped, rejecting the hold that his House and family claimed on him, and traveled to Valenar. There he endured a difficult initiation and joined a warband, learning to fight and ride with the best warriors of  the Valaes Tairn.

He rejected the clear wishes of his ancestor, but her spirit still elicits a strong pull on his heart. Seeking to escape her influence, he asked the Keepers of the Past to declare him a new ancestor, but they refused. Undaunted, he seeks to emulate one of his heroes, Jaerless, hoping to live his life by the warrior's spirit, rather than the peacemaker's.

[Note to DM: My plan is to take the second level as Sorcerer, and to focus on Enchantments, Illusions and Divinations. My thought is that the blood of Aervisal is strong in him, and although he consciously rejects it, it cannot be entirely denied, and he'll develop magical powers akin to hers whether he wants it or not. Whether he learns to embrace the sorcery in his nature, or fights it and takes more training as a fighter remains to be seen...]

*Patron Ancestor: Aervisal the Enchantress.* Aervisal helped to deflect a draconic invasion of Aerenal by using her magic to trick the minds of the dragon's agents, luring an attacking force into a carefully laid trap. She was already a powerful enchantress when the Priests of Transition discovered the rites and rituals required to preserve their elders beyond death, and became one of the first to be preserved. She serves now as One of the Undying Court, helping to guide the elves of Aerenal in the defense of their realm. She seeks always the peaceful solution to conflict, using her magic and wisdom to turn aside aggressors before lives are lost. 

*Chosen Patron Ancestor: Jaerles (the Fearless). * Jaerles was a brave warrior from the Time of Monsters, who led three hundred warriors in the defense of Taer Sadaen. They fought against an overwhelming army of 10,000 hobgoblins and assorted monsters. The enemy came in wave after wave, and called down foul sorcery to strike fear in the hearts of the elves. But Jaerles would not break. He continued to rally the troops, beating back each monstrous attack. Although they were overcome in the end, a few managed to escape before the final battle. Looking back, they saw Jaerless call down a terrible curse against their enemy, and the castle was consumed in a magical storm, never to be seen again. Although the castle was lost, Jaerles' bravery and sacrifice broke the back of the hobgoblin armies, and gave the surviving elves new hope for victory. 



That's it. Hope I haven't deviated too far from what you're seeking (since he's not originally "from" Valenar). I think he'd be good, because he is Valenar in heart, but just conflicted with the other part of his nature.

Anyway, enjoy! Oh, and you should know that I will be OOTC between Aug 13 and Aug 20, and will not be able to update during that time. Before and after that, though, I should be able to play daily.

Later!
Ozmar the Slightly Schizophrenic


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 9, 2005)

Kindric: [sblock]New stats with no racial modifiers included: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 13, Cha 14[/sblock]

Taerlon:  [sblock]New stats with no racial modifiers included: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 15.  You don't have to be proficient with all weapons in a group to take the weapon focus, just one of the weapons in the group.  However, you have to be raised a Valenar to take Valenar Blades as a weapon group proficiency, focus, spec, etc.  You can take weapon focus: Large Blades which will include Scimitar and falchion (plus double scimitar if you ever become proficient with it), in addition to greatsword and longsword.  Also, you should know that there ARE Valenar with the mark of shadow, and as soon as their mark is discovered, they are sent to train with a very specific group of Valenar who are stealth/spy specialists and seperate from the dragonmarked houses.  If your mark is known, you would be sent to them.  If it is unkown, then keep it hidden, and you could deal with teh consiquences of having it revealed later.  Basically, your history will be problematic, but doable.  Feel free to change it if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 9, 2005)

Explorer's Handbook:

I picked it up today and I love it!  However, it has few, if any character options for this game that you characters will need to worry about.  It has, however, informed my DMing, so yay.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> [sblock]New stats with no racial modifiers included: Str 14, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 15.  You don't have to be proficient with all weapons in a group to take the weapon focus, just one of the weapons in the group.  However, you have to be raised a Valenar to take Valenar Blades as a weapon group proficiency, focus, spec, etc.  You can take weapon focus: Large Blades which will include Scimitar and falchion (plus double scimitar if you ever become proficient with it), in addition to greatsword and longsword.  Also, you should know that there ARE Valenar with the mark of shadow, and as soon as their mark is discovered, they are sent to train with a very specific group of Valenar who are stealth/spy specialists and seperate from the dragonmarked houses.  If your mark is known, you would be sent to them.  If it is unkown, then keep it hidden, and you could deal with teh consiquences of having it revealed later.  Basically, your history will be problematic, but doable.  Feel free to change it if you wish.[/sblock]




In that case, I will take Weapon Focus (Large Blades), and...
[sblock]I will conceal the dragonmark. He wants to avoid any association with his house, and no longer uses his surname.[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

Updated stats for Taerlon Swiftblade:

[sblock]
Taerlon "Swiftblade" d'Phiarlan
Male Elf Fighter 1
Medium Humanoid (Elf) 
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Patron Ancestor: Aervisal the Enchantress. [Jaerles the Fearless]
Region: Valenar
Height: 5’5" 
Weight: 110 lbs.
Hair: White
Eyes: Brown
Age: 85

Abilities
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 15 (+2)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 13 (+1)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 15 (+2)

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Dex, -2 Con, Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial save vs. enchantments, low-light vision, elven weapon proficiencies, +2 racial Listen, Search, Spot. 

Hit Dice: 1d10
HP: 10
AP: 5
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor)
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [+2 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +2 [+0 base, +2 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +4 scimitar
Ranged Atk: +3 long bow

Skills: ACP -2
Ride: 6
Craft (Weaponsmithing): 4
Handle Animal: 6

Feats:
Lesser Dragonmark (Mark of Shadow): mirror image 1/day
Weapon Focus (Large Blades) (Scimitar, Falchion, Double Scimitar, Longsword, Greatsword)
Languages: Common, Elven 

Equipment:
Scimitar (15gp)
Chain Shirt (100gp)
Shortbow (30gp)
20 arrows (1gp)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2005)

I love the Explorer Handbook, but there isn't much that can used.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 9, 2005)

Off topic BUT...

I can't help but think the web-petition on (I think) SKR's web-page I, and many others, signed to increase the amount of story materials and to limit the pure rules materials was heard by the Eberron staff.  After all, if I am buying a setting, I will buy it for the cool stories that can be told there.  If I want to buy a bunch of rules...well, Wizards still puts plenty of that stuff out too (Completes for instance)

I have been very pleased with all of the Eberron books so far.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

Adding to the semi-off-topic (it *is* eberron related)

I know, I was amazed also. I have really come to enjoy the Eberron setting. I have been campaigning this setting as soon as I heard about it. I love all the artwork they put in the books, along with all the stories and information. I find the setting a lot of fun to play in.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 10, 2005)

The crew is:

*Well'Xix *  Played by Primus
*Eliseri Aligilla *  Played by Mista Collins
*Nialon Valera * Played by Tyrlaan
*Kindric Tanllwyr*  Played by Shieldhaven

All of the submissions were great, and I open this thread up for Alts...if we get enough additional submissions, I will start a second team.  I would love to se emore of you in action.

Chosen Players:  Put a message here confirming you have seen your selection.  I will start a Rogues Gallery for your final characters.  The four of you already know each other, so use this forum to get to know each other, possibly even work each other into your stories.  I will have first in-game post (probably) on friday.

looking foward to it!


----------



## Primus (Aug 10, 2005)

The name's Well'Xix.  Can't ride a horse to save my life (they're afraid of me), so the Horse Lord is shamed by me.  What I lack in riding skill, I make up for in the ability to throw magic fire.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 10, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> All of the submissions were great, and I open this thread up for Alts...if we get enough additional submissions, I will start a second team.  I would love to se emore of you in action.




In that case, I formally sumbit Taerlon as an alternate, unless you don't like him, in which case I can make modifications or submit a different character concept.

Ozmar the Flexible


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 10, 2005)

deleted post


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

Eliseri Aligilla checking in.


----------



## tyrlaan (Aug 10, 2005)

Nialon Valera reporting for duty.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 10, 2005)

Kindric Tanllwyr ready and reporting for duty, good times all around, and of course I wouldn't mark my cards, what a thing to say!

And I edited my stat block.  Go me!

Haven


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2482654#post2482654 is now up.  Put your approved characters there.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

First IG post is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143927

Enjoy!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 16, 2005)

You just did your first ritual!  Yay!  Sorry I've been so slow in posting, my internet at home has been down, and these next couple of posts will be pretty long and involved.  The internet is working so here is the behind the scenes side:

I am rolling for three seperate factors.  The factors are your Focus (Concentration ranks, Con mod, and conditional modifiers based on your preperation), how well you are attuned to your Ancestor (Knowledge: History ranks, charisma modifier, and conditional mods based on your preperation), and how receptive you are to this ritual (Will save, Wisdom modifier, and conditional modifiers based on your preperation).  The results of this ritual will be Great if you pass all 3, pretty good if you pass 2, good if you pass 1, and well, it will stink if you pass 0.  Being the basic Valenar Rite of Passage ritual, the DC is 10 for all three checks.

Eliseri: Focus: +6; Attunement +3, Reception +4.
Well'Xix:  Focus: +4, Attunement +5, Reception +7.
Kindric: Focus: +1, Attunement +8, Reception +4.
Nialan: Focus: +8, Attunement +8, Reception +4.

Results of your visions will be posted soon.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2005)

Back from Gen Con, and will post later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 21, 2005)

I knew both you and Shieldhaven would be out of town this week, so I didn't go anywhere much.  Take your time and whenever your post gets up I will respond promptly.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 22, 2005)

Ahh, Shattered Isles.  It trumped GenCon for me - among other reasons, I'm po'.  =)

Looking forward to the next post.

Oh, and ShaggySpellsword, I am v. impressed that you have given a single-classed rogue a reason to want ranks in Concentrations. 

Haven


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I just know you are a sucker for a good ritual.


----------



## Shieldhaven (Aug 22, 2005)

Heh.  Yeah, but not half as much as I am for an _evil_ ritual.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, one step at a time.  I figured I'd get you guys comfortable with the run-of-the mill, "the worst that can happen is you get NO information" rituals before I hook you one the "Get phenomenal power at the possible expense of your (or other people's) souls."

Coming of Age-the Gateway ritual.


----------



## Ave Rage (Aug 27, 2005)

*Quord Amakiir*

Here is my Elf Swash Buckler, Quord Amakiir

[SBLOCK]Quord Amakiir
Age: 109
Hight: 5’5
Weight: 90 lbs
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Stats: (w/o racial modifiers)
Str 10
Dex15 
Con12 
Wis8
Int 14
cha13

HP 10
AC  13
BAB: +1

F +2
W -1
R +3

Feats: 
weapon finesse (swash)
combat expertise (1st level)


Skills:
Balance +7 [4ranks+3dex]
Bluff  +5 [4 ranks + 1cha]
Diplomacy +5 [4 ranks +1 cha]
Escape Artist +7 [4 ranks +3 dex]
Swim  +2 [2 ranks +0 str]
Use Rope +7 [4 ranks + 3dex]
Perform (String instruments ) +3 [2ranks + 1 cha] (cc)

GP: 6d4 , maxed 24
Not sure on how much I get to spend but a rapier is 20 gold so that’s all I have listed.
Items: Rapier
[/SBLOCK]


*Description:* Quord has always had an easy time fitting in but never has he felt like he belonged to any group.  Drifting from crowd to crowd he picked up on how to use his words to play people against each other as well as how to escape when he overstepped his boundries.  While he doesn’t enjoy hurting people, Quord doesn’t mind spicing the evening up either is always on the look out for a good time.





*Patron Ancestor: Aervisal the Enchantress.* Some say Sook the Magnificent wasn’t such a graceful and dashing character that the stories make him out to be but for the younger elves that don’t look too hard for facts his tales still make for a good listen.  While there are several supposedly larger than life adventures, one that is constantly retold is how Sook planned to strike a heavily fortified town that had been sending out disguised raiding parties to attack nearby villages.  While most of his men hid, the charismatic leader stood atop a shoddily crafted stage and with some more of his talented crew, took the guise of a small traveling act and got everyone in town, but most importantly the gate guards, to come to gather together to enjoy the unexpected show.  Before anyone could question whether the main gate remained guarded, the rest of Sook’s men made their way unhampered into town and sacked the place.  It is said that while his men continued to fight and strip the town of its ill gotten gains, Sook continued his performance in the town center.


----------



## Garnet Schist (Aug 27, 2005)

Aff Fyierd, the elven rogue

[SBLOCK]Aff Fyierd
Age: 99
Hight: 4’5
Weight: 70 lbs
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Stats:
Str 10
Dex17 (+2 elf)
Con11 (-2 elf)
Wis8
Int 14
cha12


HP 6
AC  15
BAB: +0

F +0
W -1
R +5

Feats: 


Skills:40 
Appraise +3 [2 ranks+1 Int]
Disable Device +7 [4 ranks+3 Dex]
Forgery +3 [2 ranks+1 Int]
Hide +7 [4 ranks+3dex] 
Listen +3 [4 ranks – 1 Wisdom]
Move Silently +7 [4 ranks+3 dex]
Open Lock +7 [4 ranks+3 dex]
Search +5 [4ranks+1 Int]
Spot +3 [4 ranks – 1 Wis]
Tumble +7 [4 ranks+ 3 dex]
Use Magic Device +5 [4 ranks +1 cha]



Abilities:
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack 1d6

GP: 4d4 , maxed 16
Items: Scimitar, dagger, Leather Armor, sling X5 (shoelaces, wrists, pocket)
12 gp and adventures kit.

[/SBLOCK]


*Description:* Rukama is as normal an elf as you’re going to see.  Aside from his short height, and primarily because of it, he’ll never stick out, or above, in a crowd.  The greatest feat he has never been identified as doing is stealing the town’s historical necklace the night before his family was scheduled to leave for a season long trip.  By the time the town had realized they were guarding a forgery, Rukama was as far away on land as he was in their minds.  Glory bids him speak his tongue, but cowardice squelches it.


*Patron Ancestor:* No one can actually recall the true name of Looligan the Treasure Guide, but they do recall the legend of the trickster elf who lead many to their untimely demise.  Promising fortunes to those able enough to follow him into the depths of a near-by “temple of seasonal evil,” Looligan would seal the fates of many would-be greedy adventures.  The lesson of Looligan is, in a room 20X20 feet, only the one laying in the pre-chiseled groove with a wand of fireballs rules king.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 27, 2005)

It has been nearly a week...

You guys still interested or should I declare the game dead?

Roll Call!


----------



## Shieldhaven (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm still interested.  I was just hoping someone else would start things off - I kind of feel like I'm doing too much of the talking.

Haven/Kindric


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 29, 2005)

So, Haven, what should we do here?  We have three players who have apparently forgotten about the game as there has been a post up for over a week that was very open ended-anyone could have taken action-and no one did anything.  I wanna keep DMing...

Should I open the game up and give the characters over to other players?

If there is no action from the other three by friday, I think I'll start a thread offering the characters to other players.


----------



## tyrlaan (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, I'm still interested. Sorry, things got incredibly hectic at work for a bit. I'm up for continuing if you're up for having me.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm interested and pleased you are still around!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay, a new post will be up on Monday, one way or another.  I really like Eliseri and enjoy her back-story, so, MistaCollins, you posting IG or OOG before monday 10 eastern will have a large effect on what happens with the post, weather or not you stay in the game.  If you aren't interested, that's fine, life is hectic and I understand.  I will be looking for a new PC to work into the party.  No problem.

However, I hope you return to us!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2005)

The internet is dead at my apartment (long live the internet!) so, no post today.  This is on bought airtime at a local bookstore on my laptop that is very nearly dead (7 minutes remaining!)  I will post the next step tomorrow sometime, either at my friend's house on my way to tabletop, or at work.

Sorry


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to apologize for the absence without notice... I took a last minute vacation an dhaven't been around a computer for a while. I am here and will be posting IG later today.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2005)

posted


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 4, 2005)

Woo!  I will post a reply in a few hours.

Glad to see we're all together.  I would have to rewrite the plot and work a new patron ancestor into it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 18, 2005)

We are just waiting for Tyrlaan to roll Initiative and then we'll get this combat going.


----------

